# Not convinced about hip packs: discuss



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't really see the point of hip packs.

First we all move to hydration packs, so those rear pockets in the jersey are now redundant and in-the-way, so they get deleted. I get it. Then we get sick of the heat and weight so high up with they hydration packs. I get that too.

But most these hip packs don't fit more than a bottle or two and a few knick-knacks. My personal set-up has one bottle and all my tools on my bike. Weight off the body entirely. If I need more water, I can put one bottle in one of those rear pockets. Food in another, etc.

If I need even more water, a shell, etc, a hip pack isn't going to have enough space anyway, so I'm back to the hydration pack.

If someone comes up with hip pack with a 2L or 3L bladder we might be onto something, but AFAICT, that's not a thing.

So, what's the point?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Get weight/bulk off back and shoulders 
2. Can't get more than one or two bottles on the bike, and need more hydration.
3. Try riding in the heat of Arizona in the summertime.

That's pretty much it, for me. I have two Osprey hip packs - one with a 1.5L bladder, with the hose around your waist, and one that carries two bottles. I use the one with the bladder all the time.

YMMV...

BTW, I use a couple different larger Osprey backpacks for longer and/or backcountry-ish rides, and a small USWE backpack for races and certain other rides. So I'm not against them, at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)

For the consumer its all about choice/preference/riding environment I guess.

For the companies making/offering them it is about sales.

I ride with a light 2L hydration backpack in rain, hail or shine. Quite often in 40+ degrees C in summer. But that's my preference 

Sent from my INE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have neck issues and using a regular hydration pack is in the rear view mirror.

Osprey's very well made hip pack with dense foam backing didn't contour to my back, so returned to REI.

A nice, soft REI Co-op Trail 5 fanny pack (pack de derriere) carries this and that.

1 liter Nalgene bottles fit in Revelate Mountain Feedbag or Bedrock Tapeats handle bar bags perfectly and don't seem to adversely affect handling.

Tools/spare inner tube go in a seat bag. Top tube bag carries phone and snacks.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I switched to a hip pack to try it out for the AZ heat issue that Walt was reffering too. I just grabbed a $20 hip pack from WalMart. I don't carry water in it, but for all my easier near home rides, it works great. I can put 2 bottles in it, but the weight feels a bit much for this pack. I'm sure a higher quality pack would work much better in that case.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just “switched” from a hydration backpack to a dakine hot laps 2L (no bladder). Most of my rides are 1-1.5 hours and the hydration backpack was fine, but I sweat a lot under there.

The hip pack allows me to carry 2 bottles (22oz in the designated holder, and a 17oz in the actual pack part), plus a 20oz bottle on the bike. Also keep a multi tool, snack, mini first aid kit, wallet, and keys in there. Tube and tire levers go on the bike. This is more than enough for 95% of my rides. 

If I’m doing an all day ride, I’ll transfer to my hydration backpack that holds 2.5L plus a couple of water bottles. Getting the weight off my shoulders is a great feeling, and the hip pack doesn’t move very much. For $25 on sale it was a no brainer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

I switch back and forth between my Evoc trail unlimited backpack and the Hippack pro with the 1.5l bladder. Both stay put, I've raced enduro and xc races with both of them. Just depending on the ride and if I have the kids will depend what I ride with. I'm the pack mule with the kids as there hydration packs only have the bare minimum.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

The point is that we're not all the same, and that choices are good.

I use a hip pack for maybe 2 months of every year, during the shoulder seasons when I don't need much for water or spare clothing.

In winter, no pack. 

In summer, big hydration pack.

P.S. why is this in the classifieds?!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I've landed on my backpack a few different times, a couple very high speed wrecks. I'll keep using them just for that reason

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

Shark said:


> I've landed on my backpack a few different times, a couple very high speed wrecks. I'll keep using them just for that reason
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes that is what I like about riding with my Evoc trail backpack


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

mikesee said:


> P.S. why is this in the classifieds?!


Ha! I have no idea. I thought I posted it in the "Apparel & Protection" forum. 

I still don't get hip packs. Yeah, I guess I'll chalk it up to 'we're all different".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

HATE hip packs. Tried all the backpacks, then several hip packs, then got turned on to the USWE backpacks with the 4-point harness, aka "No Dancing Monkey". They're tight-fitting, do not move, and the harness around your chest seems to take a lot of the weight off of your shoulders. Weird-feeling at first, but you (at least I did) get used to it in no time. Doesn't do much for heat prevention, but as was mentioned earlier, makes up for that with the few times I've landed on it.


----------



## Sutter (Apr 14, 2020)

FishMan473 said:


> 'we're all different".


This is probably the best thing to focus on, find out what you like and stick with that. I love my Dakine 2L hot laps hip pack for my after work rides because it allows me to carry: Phone, truck key, a few essential tools/ tube/ co2. The fit doesn't bother me at all. I don't even think about it. I'm not a fan of saddle bags with all that stuff bouncing around or sliding around in the back pockets of a jersey.

Also, I'm not sure how many hip bags you've tried but in the last few years there are several options that work more like "wraps" over just hip belt attachments.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I keep trying hip packs and they keep not working for me. I love the concept. But, in execution, the reality is I’m skinny and have no hips. Once there’s weight in the pack, I can’t get it cinched tight enough to keep it from dropping down my ass. And I guess I don’t have the issues with backpacks that others do.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My first aim is to carry everything on my bike and that works most of the time. For a really long ride in the summer or in the odd case where I might want a few extra items like an alpine ride I'll add a hip pack to the mix. I have a few of varying sizes. I tend to put items in there that are either light or that I will consume. So a jacket or 1L of water and food. I'll drink from my bike bottles and empty the 1L in the hip pack into the bike bottles as soon as possible. The food gets consumed as I ride. So for a big alpine ride the hip pack starts off a bit heavy, but by the time I have reached the summit and had a meal it's nice and light for that extended ripping descent.

Other than for bikepacking the only time I need a backpack these days is for my DSLR if we are doing a photoshoot ride.

_FWIW - I tired a hip pack with a 2L bladder and a bunch of gear and didn't enjoy that. Moving those items to the bike frame made me a lot happier for my day-to-day riding._


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I think my thing is that:

1) For the past couple of years I have slowly been moving all excess weight to my bike. Don't need to carry tools and what-not on my body.

2) I don't like drinking from a bottle. A hydration pack you can drink as much as you want, whenever you want. With a bottle you can only do it by going easy on a smooth section of trail, or stop and drink. I'm willing to tolerate the bottle for short rides if it keeps weight off my bike entirely, but I still find it to be a bit of a distraction from the ride.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't get them either, but if I was doing big rides in hot and/or remote terrain I'm sure my tune would change. I used to ride with a pack and would always put too much water, drink too much water, and have sore shoulders. I've been riding with a large bottle in vest and minimal tools for the past few years, and that works better for me. The hip packs do look goofy, but so do the large backpacks.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I still have my Evoc hip pack, which I think is the older version of the new 'pro' model. I've slowly moved everything to the bike too. My rides are about 1.5-2.5 hours long so I can last with a bottle on the bike (I drink a bunch of water before the ride). Plus I've moved essential tools to the bike too (multitool, co2 pump, chain link, tubeless repair kit, chain breaker) in a neat pack on my down tube. I love not having any weight on me. I found the big disadvantage was with the bladder full, the hip pack bounced around a lot. That drove me crazy.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

My hydration pack doubled as an excellent cushion to protect my back in at least two hard falls. Even in our 95 degree 10,000% humidity heat here in Virginia during summer I'd like to stick with my pack just for that protection. I've also run out of water before with a 2L pack on a 40 mile ride. So 3L capacity is minimum for me and just don't fill it all the way if I don't need it.

I find the pack only bothers my shoulders if I've been slacking on my strength training. When my shoulders and back get weak the pack can get painful.

A hip pack would be nice for some easy cruising on trails which I do plenty of as well. No reason why you can't make use of both.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a hip pack and a couple of backpacks that I choose based on where, when, and how long i'll be riding. My tools are all on the bike. 

Up to 1.5 hours in reasonable weather, i'll just take a water bottle and put my phone/house key in a pocket. I'm usually riding from home so no need for car keys, wallet, etc.

Up to 3 hours or very hot shorter rides, i'll add a Camelbak Repack LR4 and fill the 1.5L bladder about 3/4 full or try to drink the first 1/4 early in the ride. Once it's not so full, it's stable enough for me to forget it's there. I keep small items like alcohol wipes for poison oak, some zip ties, etc. in there as well.

If i'm going somewhere more remote, doing a longer ride, or just feel like I need to be prepared for the unexpected, I grab one of my backpacks. Camelbak KUDU if it's not too hot out, Osprey Raptor otherwise. The KUDU isn't so hot if you remove the spine protector but it's still hotter than the Osprey. OTOH, the KUDU is more stable in technical terrain, so it's usually a last minute decision between the two. I carry a decent first aid kit, shock pump, a rain shell, and a kitchen sink along with the 3L bladder.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

As these get more popular, I get more curious. I like the idea, but not sure about the execution. Especially like the ones with a drinking tube, but I could also see how it could have some limitations.

I'm generally a fan of a light bike- I'd rather not have 40-44 oz of water, plus a heavy saddle bag strapped to my frame, so wearing my tools and water is generally appealing to me, despite the sweat factor. I love the free feeling of a 'breezy shirt', but I like cold-water on-demand drinking more. 

I never wear 3-pocket jerseys, opting for one of my 4 Club Ride button ups, or a short-sleeve "enduro-bro" jersey. My biggest annoyance with wearing a pack is that my CamelBak Skyline 10L tends to cause my shirt to ride up and get bunched in the small of my back. For those of you with both backpack and hip pack experience, does this happen to you? Is it as bad with a hip pack? 

I would pay a fair bit of money to have:
1) cool water from a hose all the time
2) a secure place for tools and food/water.
3) a shirt that stays put, and still feels 'breezy'


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Impetus said:


> As these get more popular, I get more curious. I like the idea, but not sure about the execution. Especially like the ones with a drinking tube, but I could also see how it could have some limitations.
> 
> I'm generally a fan of a light bike- I'd rather not have 40-44 oz of water, plus a heavy saddle bag strapped to my frame, so wearing my tools and water is generally appealing to me, despite the sweat factor. I love the free feeling of a 'breezy shirt', but I like cold-water on-demand drinking more.
> 
> ...


My bladder backpack has a bottom strap to go around my gut, really helps the shirt stay put.

My hip pack doesn't make my shirt ride up as it cinches around where the shirt rests and doesn't move around all that much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Up to 3 hours rides i don't need much, will carry bottle, tube and tools on my bike. The rest will go into the Bontrager Rapid Pack, just the perfect size for my needs, as well as super comfy. For longer rides when i need more food, water and extra things i'll take my backpack.

Different people with different needs - we should be glad we having options to chose from.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> I don't really see the point of hip packs.
> 
> First we all move to hydration packs, so those rear pockets in the jersey are now redundant and in-the-way, so they get deleted. I get it. Then we get sick of the heat and weight so high up with they hydration packs. I get that too.
> 
> ...


I think my Evoc is a 3L?

There are negatives, but they'll fit a shell easy. Some of the lighter-weight shells compress to the size of your fist, they can work in the external bottle webbing, hip pockets or similar or even inside.

One negative I find is hanging weight off my rear end if I have the hip pack bladder full, I feel like it makes me have to up my coil spring weight one step, not as balanced CG. Another specific to my main pack, but maybe others, is it's not easy to adjust and it should be adjusted as you drink water out of the bladder, as it gets way looser. It kind of flops around without shoulder support. Drinking from the reservoir is not great, there's no real good solution for where to put the hose. You could go with a hip pack that has bottles, but that limits capacity/volume a bit more.

All that said, it can be convenient for shorter rides, rides that are more typical for most riders in most situations, like weekday, etc. Also, frame are better at storing stuff too, tools, water, etc., so it's possible to get by with a little less in some cases and the hip pack can work well for that too.

It depends though, even shorter rides in some conditions can burn through a lot of water.

I don't find they are replacements for hydration (back) packs though in some situations. On longer rides I'll use a hydration pack for sure. Sometimes I'm using the frame-bag space to store some clothes. On longer endurance races, I'll use a minimalist hydration pack that just carries water, so it becomes a featherweight towards the end. In some shorter races, I'll partially fill up said pack, because it's just too rough to drink from a water-bottle without slowing down.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

What works for me is kind of an all or nothing approach;

Most rides- bottle, pump, tube+plugs on bike and multi tool in pocket, sometimes just bottle


Big rides, or coaching/guiding or riding with lots of people(chances of someone needing tools goes up)- my 20 evoc fr backpack with everything but the kitchen sink.

For me I don't have a need for an in between set up, the almost nothing set up has never let me down and pack doesn't bug me too much when I need it.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried a hip pack... once. Having that weight down low was just too uncomfortable for me. Just felt weird. Besides, hip (fanny) packs are so 80's. 

I used to "put up" with traditional hydration packs. My biggest complaints have always been bouncing around and weight on the shoulders. I finally tried a USWE. It was my hydration pack ah ha moment. They sit high enough that you (at least me) don't feel the shoulder weight. And they do not bounce. I forget it's there. The best I can describe it is, it's one with you. And it isn't terrible ridding in 100 degree plus heat with 85% plus humidity, better than anything from the desert mammal company in my opinion. If you're into it, USWE's optional integrated camera mount is pretty cool.

I used to opt for a bottle on shorter rides because I didn't like hydration packs. Now, I ride with the USWE 100% of the time.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Those USWE packs do look really comfortable. Getting a very similar shape to what ultra marathon runners use.

I have ridden with a Solomon Sense ultra 5 running pack and it is extremely comfortable. Two soft bottles fit into chest pockets and the way the weight rests is nicer than a big bladder on your back. You can also fit up to a 2L bladder in the back of it. Major draw back is nowhere safe to put tools and spares. I'm very careful where I put stuff so I don't fall on anything hard causing broken ribs or even a spinal injury. The weight is up high as well which some people won't like.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Fajita Dave said:


> Those USWE packs do look really comfortable. Getting a very similar shape to what ultra marathon runners use.
> 
> I have ridden with a Solomon Sense ultra 5 running pack and it is extremely comfortable. Two soft bottles fit into chest pockets and the way the weight rests is nicer than a big bladder on your back. You can also fit up to a 2L bladder in the back of it. Major draw back is nowhere safe to put tools and spares. I'm very careful where I put stuff so I don't fall on anything hard causing broken ribs or even a spinal injury. The weight is up high as well which some people won't like.


Tools can be tough to fit into some packs such that they don't risk impalement. I daily ride using a USWE Airborne 3 (2L hydro), which has a removable storage pouch. The only thing I carry in the pack or pouch if I use it, are phone, keys, tube, and maybe some gel. For longer rides, Airborne 9 (3L hydro). Room for layers and lunch! But in both cases, I keep tools in a non dropper interfering Ortlieb Micro 2 saddle pack. Small enough to fit under the saddle, out of the way, with a quick release to remove when needed.

Another nifty feature I keep forgetting out on the USWE's, is the tube magnet. It's actually functional. Spit the tube out, and it drops and attaches to the magnet every time. No monkey tail flipping around.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

FishMan473 said:


> If someone comes up with hip pack with a 2L or 3L bladder we might be onto something, but AFAICT, that's not a thing.


My Dakine Hot Laps 5L has a 2 liter bladder.

Sometimes I ride with just a 750ml bottle and tools on the bike.
Sometimes I ride with the bottle + the Dakine.
Sometimes just the Dakine.
Sometimes a backpack with more water capacity and back protection, like in Moab.

Just depends. I've had rides where I went through 3+ liters and wished I had more.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

To be clear, I also have moved all of my gear onto the bike - tube strapped with levers and some other stuff, EDC pump with the multi-tool and some stuff inside. I don't carry anything on me, other than hydration and snacks. And as I said, here in Arizona, I try to keep as much off my back as possible.

Depending on the bike, I can carry one or two bottles, and if I'm wearing a jersey with pockets, and the ride is long enough, I will carry another bottle in the center pocket, with some snacks in the outer pockets.

If I can't carry enough bottles, or the ride is too long for however many bottles I can carry, I may go with the Osprey hip pack with a 1.5L bladder and hose, which attaches around my waist via a magnet. It does not come loose while riding. I may even stash an extra bottle in there, if needed, along with some snacks. Makes it a bit heavy to start, but it stays pretty stable.

I also have a USWE Airborne 3, with a 2L bladder, that I use for races where bottles are not real convenient, or I need/want the low profile pack. I use it in combo with a bottle or two on my bike.

Finally, I have an Osprey Raptor 14, with a 3L bladder, for longer and backcountry rides, where I need more storage and water.

So...it's all about options, and hip packs are a very viable and useful option, depending on the bike, ride, and what I need that day. YMMV...


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

Pretty much full circle for me for various reasons. From '84-'94 I used hippacks - JANDD, Choss-n-Smith and my favorite, FISH Booty Rider. Then I used the original C-back for a couple years till I got a PIKA. Then a couple packs like the Hawg, etc that were all messing with my collarbone (AC-Grade3 separation) or just rode too high and messed up my DH-ness. Got a Wingnut and that remedied that with a great low-rider quality, think of a Vato in a '64 Impala - great ride quality and better than anything out there for cruise quality. However, a couple years ago the crepitus was just too much when using any shoulder strap on the MTB and even Moto so I went more storage on the bike and a nice Osprey hippack for SiSSyStikkin. I have a couple others from the past that being used again and my shoulder is pain free and my DH mellow is no longer harshed. Just my .02 and as said above, it's totally coo we have all these options to get our FUN on!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

vikb said:


> My first aim is to carry everything on my bike and that works most of the time. For a really long ride in the summer or in the odd case where I might want a few extra items like an alpine ride I'll add a hip pack to the mix. I have a few of varying sizes. I tend to put items in there that are either light or that I will consume. So a jacket or 1L of water and food. I'll drink from my bike bottles and empty the 1L in the hip pack into the bike bottles as soon as possible. The food gets consumed as I ride. So for a big alpine ride the hip pack starts off a bit heavy, but by the time I have reached the summit and had a meal it's nice and light for that extended ripping descent.
> 
> Other than for bikepacking the only time I need a backpack these days is for my DSLR if we are doing a photoshoot ride.
> 
> _FWIW - I tired a hip pack with a 2L bladder and a bunch of gear and didn't enjoy that. Moving those items to the bike frame made me a lot happier for my day-to-day riding._


Agree.

Putting most stuff right on my bike feels better and you are sure not to forget it.

On epic rides where I need extra clothing and food nothing beats the LR packs from Camel. They feel real good, and I hate wearing packs.

Water - a small bottle goes on my bike. Where I ride there is a lot of water - streams and lakes. I take a very small water purifier and just hit up the streams as I go.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I've tried a couple hip packs a long time ago but just could not get on with them. I am a serious over-packer (what doesn't kill me makes me stronger), and it feels much better to me on my back than on my hips. I'm still using a 15 year old HAWG. Someday I will look into something new/better. I have back issues, but the pack does not bother me.

It is not going to be on my back, then it is on my bike, but for mtb I prefer it on my back. The only thing I keep on the bike is a water bottle with some sort of electrolyte cocktail if it is a long ride.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Agree/disagree - being tall and lanky I can never get them cinched down comfortably on my hips. Either too loose, and they bounce all over, or too tight and it starts to ride up from my non-existent hips to lower abdomen. Add water bottles, and that's a lot of weight now just over your ass on the seat. My favorite hip pack is a small 1.5l that I just put cars keys, tools, wallet, phone. 2 water bottles in the cages; in OR, even in summer, this was fine as most of my local trails were in the shade. Now in AZ, I need much more water and either use a full frame pack (hardtail), or back to a backpack with reservoir. Plus I tend to bring more supplies (tools, food, basic medical) as the terrain is much more unforgiving and I don't want to be underprepared if I need to walk out... I've found the hip pack to be kinda useless, and uncomfortable, here.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Not a fan of hip packs. I don’t like the cinched belt feeling and the lack of airflow under my shirt. 

Tools are on or in my bike. If I need to carry more than one bottle’s worth of water then it’s USWE all the way.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll say it again in a different way. If your main drawback of a backpack is heat, well, I can't help you, maybe you need a hip pack. But if what you don't like about backpacks is the pulling-on-your-shoulders feeling of about every pack out there, try a USWE. The tight fit around your chest keeps the pack up with little needed help from your shoulders and the pack does not move at all when riding. It takes a ride or 2 to get used to the feeling but eventually feels almost like nothing's there.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

FishMan473 said:


> My personal set-up has one bottle and all my tools on my bike. Weight off the body entirely.


What do you use to carry the tools on your bike? I know there's lots of products; just curious what you use.

I have been riding w/ hydration pack on my more serious rides (vs stay-in-shape rides), especially for ease of carrying my removable chin bar from my Bell.

But the pack straps combined with GoPro chesty straps... man, that's too much. Opposite feeling of freedom!

So have just bought a Dakine Hot Laps 2L to try out. Still have to figure out how I'll manage the chin bar.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

My Evoc Pro has been great for me. I had a herniated/compressed disc injury in my lower back. Took a couple of years to heal enough to properly ride a bike again. The problem was after a very short period of time the extra weight of my pack would start to aggravate the compressed feeling. Switching to the hip pack made all the difference in the world. It's not perfect, but neither is a pack.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got 3 different Camelbaks: Mule for the longest rides, Rogue was my main weekend warrior pack, and I recently got a Repack hip pack. 

It's super-hot and humid where I ride and now half the year I will use the Repack because of the very noticeable difference with keeping my back cooler and drier. When I'm just doing my usual weekend ~2 hour rides I don't need to carry a ton of stuff. I just feel freer.

I love everything about the hip pack except...it's a little tougher to get the bladder in the pack once I fill it up (not a real complaint), and it takes a bit longer to pull the hose from my waist, take a drink, and clip it back on to my waist. 

I ride 2 different size small full sus and water bottles are pretty much out of the question with those.

Not trying to convince anyone of anything, just providing my take.


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

Nat said:


> Not a fan of hip packs. I don't like the cinched belt feeling and the lack of airflow under my shirt.


That is precisely how I felt when I first tried one out, but then I realized I was wearing it wrong. The key is to NOT cinch the belt, but instead to let it ride down below the waist of your shorts and rest on your hips. This keeps your shirt free for airflow, and there is no belt feeling. If you let it ride low enough (harder to do the heavier it's packed), it could actually provide some protection for your coccyx.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I use a single bottle on the bike and...

1. Bibs and cycling top.
2. Bibs, Bontrager Rapid hip pack under baggy top.
3. SWAT bib liners, baggy shorts, baggy top.
3. SWAT bibs, baggy top.

Only use the back pack if I need more than 3hrs of water.
Tools, phone and gels in the back pockets of the SWAT's/jerseys.


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

Surprised no one has mentioned Wingnut packs,really comfortable packs
https://www.wingnutgear.com/shop/twopointzero


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been experimenting with a Camelbak Flash Flo over the last few weeks to see if I like the idea of a hip pack bladder for my 2-3 hour rides on local trails over a full pack. I do like the feel of no constraints on my upper body with a hip pack. The Flash Flo was designed primarily for hiking and running, so a mtb specific hip pack like the Da Kine Hot Laps 5L might just be the ticket. I still have on my trusty Camelbak MULE for longer rides.

I and not a fan of carrying water bottles on my bike, as my local trails are very dry and dusty and uses a water bottle gives me swig of dirt (and what ever's been over it). Shirt pockets are a no go as well, as the weight swinging around my back and through turns is annoying.


----------



## TheHeez (Apr 1, 2018)

The Evoc Pro is fantastic for a few reasons. One, it has by far the most comfortable waist belt. Second, it has a 1.5L bladder and spots for two water bottles. Lastly it has space for small tools that aren’t on your bike. 

I generally run full bladder, one full bottle, sando, energy bar, multi tool, tire kit and phone in the pack. It’s kinda heavy to start but as I power through the water it gets much more manageable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Stu said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Wingnut packs,really comfortable packs
> https://www.wingnutgear.com/shop/twopointzero


I had a Wingnut a million years ago. It's cool they're still around.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

I used hydration packs for years. They worked great but get hot. I started riding with just a bottle on frame for short rides and loved it. Nice and cool in hot weather. I also learned that I didn't need to drink so much water. 

Started needing a little more storage for longer rides so started using a Dakine stealth pack. It fits wallet, phone, keys, tool, snack but not much else. You can wear it under your shirt so you still get airflow and you forget it's there. Perfect for 2-3 hour rides.

On rides I need more than one bottle I use the Lab Austere hip pack. It is fantastic. Rides low like a tool belt, is steady, and super easy to pull bottles in and out while riding. 2 bottles gets a little heavy on it, but I use the other bottle holder for light jacket, etc. if needed. Youtuber, MTB Yum Yum reviews it and has a discount code somewhere. 

I recently wore my hydration pack for a longer outing in an area where more supplies are needed and remembered why I stopped using it. It was hot and sweaty, a bit awkward on technical spots and my neck/shoulders were quite sore afterward. I'm a pack-free convert at this point. I'll keep my pack for when I need more gear, but I will try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## old68 (May 30, 2007)

Pictured are the packs I've bought and kept the past few years. The lab austere (LA) is my go-to for most rides with a 21oz bottle in the right and a babyboom XL in the empty left slot. I'll carry 2 bottle if needed, and the babyboom fits in the stretch pockets very nicely. It's been close to a year since I've had the LA and I plan to purchase another. 
I've not used the dakine 2L since I bought the LA. It's cheap and works fine. Nothing wrong with it. Construction, build and design feels somewhat cheap and flimsy compared to the LA and hot laps 5L. Nevertheless, as you may be able to tell from the picture, it was used very often. It also was my go-to, but I prefer everything about the LA. 
Having said all that, in my opinion, two 21 oz bottles are too heavy to be genuinely comfortable on a hip pack and there is no getting around that.
If you want to carry 2 bottles or more for each ride then a dakine hot laps 5L with bladder may be what you prefer. The hot laps 5L with bladder is much larger, better made, and a bit more comfortable than the 2L. I did always avoid filling the bladder beyond 1L unless 100% necessary, because of weight. 
The camelbak (LR) is only for those long rides with no ability to refill. The LR type pack places all the weight down low near the hips which I like, but I avoid it for the same reason I did other packs: tropical heat. YMMV

Edit: I also avoid bladders in favor of bottles (and hip packs to carry them) because they are easier to clean and refill. The Lab austere allows you to easily drink water and re-holster the bottle while on the move. This is not really possible with the 2L.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Me personally I have three hip-packs. I have a Dakine 5l with bladder I haven't used much yet but I am plan on using it for riding with people because I don't have to stop to get to the water. An Osprey that holds two bottles that I use for most mountain bike rides and will carry either one or two bottles depending on the length of the ride. And one from the Spindle ATL which I use on gravel rides since that bike has two bottle cages. 

On my mountain bike I have a Project 76 Piggy with dry bag for tools and a Dakine Hot Laps gripper I use for a tube if I carry one. 

In Alabama I find it too hot 7-8 months out of the year to carry a backpack. That for me is the sole reason for rocking the hip pack, heat. I could probably go packless for shorter rides with a top tube bag for snacks and cell phone if my bike had two sets of bottle bosses. But I can't do any length of ride without at least two bottles.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Question for you Dakine 5L owners, did you have to cut a hole or slit in the bladder before use? I just picked one up from REI and the reservoir is sealed underneath the locking mechanism. No instructions, so I wasn't sure if this was a bladder defect or whether I had to cut an opening in the reservoir.

[Edit] Never mind. Issue resolved.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm looking for a hip pack that carries two standard water bottles, one over the other. That way when one is empty the pack isn't leaning/pulling on the full bottle side.

Anybody seen one like that? Or know anyone that does custom bags at a reasonable price?


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

waltaz said:


> 1. Get weight/bulk off back and shoulders
> 2. Can't get more than one or two bottles on the bike, and need more hydration.
> 3. Try riding in the heat of Arizona in the summertime.
> 
> ...


Been riding in az in 100+ temps AFTER sunset lately. Still can't be bothered to dust off my Camelback hip pack. Still regret wasting money on it. It was remotely comfortable (maybe those with washboard abs can handle it, but getting it cinched down amongst the flab is not a fun project.)

And it's probably different with other brands/models, but there's jack **** for usable storage. I can't even put my phone and keys in at the same time without it trying to bend my phone (a rather large S20 Ultra), or without the keys trying to scratch the hell out of it.

Osprey Duro 1.5, on the other hand, holds wallet, keys, and a spyderco pm2, 1.5 liters of water, and has pockets up front on the should straps for easy phone access that doesn't try to crush the phone. And it's a lot quicker/easier to snap a quick photo or do a quick map check when the phone is up front.

So yeah, kinda on board with the OP in that hip packs aren't all that great, at least in my experience.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I depends on how much I'm carrying with me. I've found that if the hip pack gets to loaded up...it'll sag and pull down around the waist. I have a fairly minimalist hip pack. I don't have anything more than a bottle, a granola bar, and my car keys in the hip pack. Usually on sub 2 hour rides. If I need to carry more stuff on longer rides like more water, jacket, tools, pump, etc...I'll use a backpack.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I tried a few and much prefer the Specialized SWAT bib shorts. Mostly, because it removes the belt of a hip pack from around your waist. It also removes the liner short elastic. The pockets are such that you can fit a ton more stuff in them because you don't have to zip the pockets closed like on a pack. My phone can have it's own pocket with extra protection. If I really need to, I can carry 3 water bottles. 

The only drawback is that it can be a bit harder to access the pockets when you need to get something out ...not much. Of course, you have to plan you peeing a bit more ...I typically take my phone out and drop the shoulder straps.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

vuduvgn said:


> I'm looking for a hip pack that carries two standard water bottles, one over the other. That way when one is empty the pack isn't leaning/pulling on the full bottle side.
> 
> Anybody seen one like that? Or know anyone that does custom bags at a reasonable price?


I've never seen one like that. I have the Lab Austere pack and only use one bottle most of the time. I've never thought if felt lopsided. It carries lower on hips like a tool belt. Maybe that helps? YMMV


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a camelback hip pack and I just saw the Henry pack and I ordered it; however, i have not received it yet.

It looks like a nice compromise https://henty.cc/shop/enduro-backpack/?setreg=ca

As fate would have it I am going on a bike vacation Monday am and delivery for Friday is not looking good


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

On a lark I bought an Osprey Seral 1.5L hip pack about 10 days ago, managed to get in 3 rides so far.

I’m a fan. 

When I first get it on, sure I feel it, just like my old Camelbak. Then it settles in, just like my old Camelbak. 
On boring sections I can feel it, just like my Camelbak, but when it gets steep- up or down, and my attention in fully on the trail, it vanishes. Way better than my old Camelbak. That PoS was always shifting and listing and bouncing. It actually made my form worse on big downhill moves that require serious body english.
It breathes SO much better and I stay so much cooler than a backpack. This is very important for me. It was 97*F and 44% humidity on Sunday’s ride according to Klimat. 

I’m still getting used to the drinking hose around my waist, but I attached a retractable badge thing to the hose, I grab it, drink and drop it, it goes back securely to my hip.


I’m sold- backpack only comes out for the huge all day epics where I have no other options but to carry 3L of water and need to have extra gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I think hip packs are ruining my shorts. Forcing my shorts to ride lower, which catches them on the seat more often, eventually resulting in tears.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Maybe things are just getting saggy with age???


So, I've come back to a hip pack this season. I've got 3 old Columbia sports packs that are quite small and very form fitting.

Can't do water in a hip pack. Moves around too much. Water bottle goes on bike.

Hip pack gets a water filter, some dense food, a few other small light items. Rarely a phone.

I'm still a fan of tiny saddle bags. My favorite holds co2, multi-tool, bacon repair strips, spare link, chain breaker, Leatherman micro. I've got three and run them on both bikes and my kids bike.

This set up goes on rides from 2 to 6 hours weather its 80 degrees or 30 degrees.

If I think weather may turn then I'll go with a Camel LR and bring more stuff to cope with conditions.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Impetus said:


> On a lark I bought an Osprey Seral 1.5L hip pack about 10 days ago, managed to get in 3 rides so far.
> 
> I'm a fan.
> 
> ...


I've had the Seral for over a year now, and love it. Great idea re the retractable badge thing...I may try that!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, after all this time, I'm still not convinced.

What I'm starting to get is that a hip pack simply replaces the function that a cycling jersey already has built in. Yesterday I had a second bottle (first bottle was on my bike), snack, car keys and phone in my rear jersey pocketed they all but disappeared. No sagging shorts, or flopping around, and a lot cooler than a hydration pack.

So it sounds like peeps just need to wear clothes designed for the sport they are participating in. 🤷*♂


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

The other thing that I think is funny is that, back when hydration packs were introduced, everyone raved about how great they were and how they SOLVED ALL THE PROBLEMS. Hydration packs fixed the issue not being able to drink without having to take your eyes off the trail and hands off the bars (for long), not having enough water, needing a places for tools and a spare layer (seat bags were not up to the rigors of MTBing at the time), or dropping bottles or having to drink out of bottles with mud (or even horse poop) all over them.

Now, hydration packs ARE the problem needing solving.

I feel like hip packs are just the hot fashion fad right now. They have their place for some people I guess, but I suspect once the accessories companies have sold enough of them they'll start selling us new improved hydration packs (is USWE already doing that? has Wingnuts already been doing it for years but with an insufficient marketing budget?) or they'll sell us clever minimalist riding shirts with extra pockets in the back to store your stuff! Clever!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

That's awesome you found a system that works so well you can't improve on it. you know you made the right choice.

Personally, I can't stand those cycling jerseys. Tight enough to hold things securely, and I feel claustrophobic; if it's comfy and loose, stuff flaps around. My FS bike can only hold one small bottle, and 20 oz ain't enough to drink, so I'm carrying water no matter what. 
I also like knowing all my food/water and tools are packed and ready no matter which bike i grab. 

Sounds like you saved yourself a bunch of money (and didn't even switch to Geico) not buying a pack you don't use.


----------



## RustyPugh (Jun 15, 2020)

*Nathan packs*

Hey guys, I thought I would pass this along. I recently bought this pack and really like it. I have a couple of hundred miles with it and no issues.

https://www.nathansports.com/collections/hydration/products/quickstart-6l-race-pack


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I alternate between a Osprey Savu hip pack, TAD backpack, and bibs w/storage depending on ride.
The Osprey actually can handle most but the longest, heaviest of my rides. I can have one (or 2) bottles on bike depending on bike and length, EDC tool and pump on bike, spare tube & levers on bike. In hip pack, one or two water bottles, again depending on bike and ride length. Wallet or stripped down to just ID & insurance cards, phone, keys. small first aid kid, couple energy bars, chews, gels and snacks, hand wipes, tissues. I added bungee chord so i can carry light knee & elbow pads depending on ride, and rear blinker. Portable saw (chain type) and plier type multi tool, tire pressure gauge for deeper rides. It covers pretty much all my rides. I can even carry my camera, but thats on a sling and only hooked into a holster thats attached to hip pack.
I'll switch to backpack if I need to carry 2l or more of water, and additional camera/video crap.
Bib short w/storage is great for single bottle rides or road


----------

